# Boiler insulation materials?



## soundklinik (May 31, 2013)

I would really like to insulate the boiler in my Isomac TEA II.

A year ago I bought material for insulation of pipes which turn out to be a disaster. It dried up brittled and got stuck to the boiler. It was too low temp resistant.

What do you people use that is good quality, thin enough (less then 6mm or 1/4") and lasts?

Thanks for any tips


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

I can't suggest anything but this thread was quite interesting regarding this very subject:

https://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?37510-Londinium-Boilers&highlight=Insulation+boiler


----------



## soundklinik (May 31, 2013)

MildredM said:


> I can't suggest anything but this thread was quite interesting regarding this very subject:
> 
> https://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?37510-Londinium-Boilers&highlight=Insulation+boiler


Thanks for the link. It is interesting, obviously the manufacturer saves money when they don't insulate the boiler. It would be so easy for them to wrap it in some stuff before it gets assembled.... so I don't use the machine as a heater ...

I think I might go with muffler insulation tape 50mm x 3mm fibreglass of low thermal conductivity.

unless someone proves me wrong...that it's not good material


----------



## MSM (Mar 12, 2015)

I thought about this a while ago and never did anything about it.

I was looking at exhaust heat wrap tape, I found a 10 meter roll of it somewhere.


----------

